# more work to 34



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

some pics of work so far, just needs other body kit fitting and spraying and front bumper spraying as well.

new nismo clocks








new nismo mfd
























new nismo ali radiator 36mm thick insteads of 16mm








new nismo intercooler and nismo lower splitter








nismo hard pipekit

















also had ride hight attended to and suspension setup.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

that looks hard. Nice upgrades, great pics, it looks stunning.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

cheers paul
cannot wait to get other bits on now.
nismo bonnet








nismo wings








and have nismo side skirts as well.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looking fantastic!!! pm sent


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

very very nice


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

love the Z-tune fender!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The Nismo clocks look very nice, overall brilliant car. 
What extras has the Nismo MFD?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looks stunning mate, and with the bonnet and the wings it will look even more stunning. 

James.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

wow, that is a load of goodies. What will Santa bring you then for X-Mas?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

hyrev said:


> wow, that is a load of goodies. What will Santa bring you then for X-Mas?


sure we can do a bit more shopping on next trip to tokyo :thumbsup: 
will look totally diferent from the pics in the magazine i sent you when we got back from tokyo in january.

list is endless as to what i have just had done to it.
will put it up later.
cannot be arsed now


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> The Nismo clocks look very nice, overall brilliant car.
> What extras has the Nismo MFD?


it has 
2 bar boost
lap times for track
most of gauges have higher settings and ie oil and water temp gauges
few changes on the general screen one that comes to mind straight away is the oil pressure is on there as well.
g meter


cannot remember rest will have a look and post properly


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

whats the general oppinon on bonnet 
spray bayside blue or leave carbon fiber as i am unsure at moment.

also think i need to move number plate????????


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

hockey-boy said:


> it has
> 2 bar boost
> lap times for track
> most of gauges have higher settings and ie oil and water temp gauges
> ...


Also has RS232 cable for downloading data. The rest ^^^

Bonnet is preferential TBH. Maybe depends on what else you'll be doing to the car exterior-wise


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Leave CF finish. Or have it sprayed so you can still see the pattern through the paint at certain angles. I had that done to my cf wing (mid-section).


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Sweet, nice car man  very cool Nismo bits there!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking really good fella :thumbsup: 

Was good to talk when I saw you at Abbey the other week, be cool to see the kit fitted, keep us posted...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looking very good and tough with the adjusted suspension.
Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think have the bonnet sprayed ,but so you can still see the carbon weave in it though like said by Hyrev. Plain Carbon bonnets IMO look well out dated now .


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

agree with stealth, mine has just gona on and is pinted with a little twist! Nice mods though, really like the z tune front wings


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

Why have the bonnet partially sprayed.

spray the outer edge the same as bodycolour, and leave the raised venting part original. That's what a Japanese guy who owns a R34 Nur done to his Nismo bonnet.

I think it'll look good and unique.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Stunning looking car.. no Fast & Furious crap, just the way I like them.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

baboo said:


> Why have the bonnet partially sprayed.
> 
> spray the outer edge the same as bodycolour, and leave the raised venting part original. That's what a Japanese guy who owns a R34 Nur done to his Nismo bonnet.
> 
> I think it'll look good and unique.


please dont do that


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

hockey-boy said:


> whats the general oppinon on bonnet
> spray bayside blue or leave carbon fiber


Leave carbon fiber


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice ride!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Very nice matey,

can I be first to rumage through the skip when you chuck out all of your old bits ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

In my VERY HUMBLE OPINION, nothing sets off an R34 GT-R like the NISMO body kit...in other words, the NISMO side skirts for yours. Beautiful car, in the classic color. The NISMO intercooler is nice, has an understated intimidation factor; as far as the number plate, it should be moved so as long as placement does not harm airflow to the engine. But laws say we have to have it, so really, what can we do?

Nice job so far, keep us posted...


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

have just fitted bonnet.
am thinking of putting number plate same as BEANS over hole on right front.(drivers right front) as that hole doesnt feed anything. as far as i know


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I would do the same. You spent all that money for the NISMO intercooler, let her breathe and enjoy....


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

i have now fitted bonnet
























car is going in on monday to get wings and skirts fitted and painted.
cannot wait to see it finished
i am thinking of leaving bonnet for now and having it CF for a while before i make the final desicion on to spray or not to spray.
thanks to all for your opinions on the matter so far.:smokin:

just need to move the number plate


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks allready awsome, will look more awsome later when you fitted the rest . . . great car:thumbsup:


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

great looking car u have :bowdown1:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

better picture from today at silverstone


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

The car looks fabulous. Can't wait to see it with the fenders installed too.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

well here we are all body parts eventually on.
all genuine nismo body parts supplied, fitted and sprayed by Middlehurst.
this also includes front bumper resprayed as well.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Car*

Looks superb. I would get the bonnet painted and it will look even better--carbon look is on its way out....


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: appreciate what your saying, however i like the way it looks. 
however do like it sprayed as well so thought i would run with it like this for now and spray it later at least get bit of both then and can make my mind up 100%:thumbsup:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> :thumbsup: appreciate what your saying, however i like the way it looks.
> however do like it sprayed as well so thought i would run with it like this for now and spray it later at least get bit of both then and can make my mind up 100%:thumbsup:



well, the moment you spray the bonnet, you've pretty made up your mind at that point. :chuckle: 

I think it looks great the way it does. Looks more like it's set up for the track. I had mixed feelings about getting mine sprayed, but the wifey had some input that helped me make up my mind.

keep up the great work. Cheers to our twin GTR's! :wavey:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I tell you what, i'll help you make the decision on getting you bonnet painted, if you do, it will look like this!:










Personally...I dion't think you should


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its looking very good:thumbsup: 
Personally i would paint the bonnet, but like you say, you like it as it is and thats the main thing considering its your car.
:clap:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks awesome :clap: 
...but where is your Z-tune bumper to make up the set  :nervous:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> Looks awesome :clap:
> ...but where is your Z-tune bumper to make up the set  :nervous:


I was just about to ask the exact same question. Otherwise, sweet 34!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Bean said:


> Looks awesome :clap:
> ...but where is your Z-tune bumper to make up the set  :nervous:


to be honest dave not really looked at the bumper as i am happy with mine. but after you posted it up i had a look at z-tune one and i do prefer mine to be honest.

i do like the z-tune and most of its parts but havent gone 100% to create a z replica i wanted certain looks on mine as i think the z-tune does stand out through certain parts ie the intercooler etc. even after i had bought the wings i was still having 2nd thoughts whether to fit them or not.
then desided to fit them and if i liked them cool if not they were coming of, that is what i have had done really


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hey Shane - I know, I only meant it as a joke really.
As far as I'm concerned you've built a hell of a car!!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Bean said:


> Hey Shane - I know, I only meant it as a joke really.
> As far as I'm concerned you've built a hell of a car!!


no offence taken pal.:thumbsup: 

am coming to japan in nov so will hopefully see ya then.:thumbsup:


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice car mate. I have a bayside blue 34 here in Western Australia and bought the whole Ztune kit. I have some pictures of Bayside blue z tune replicas. Personally they dont look as great as a silver or black one.

Keep up the good work!


----------

